# Sparky and Scooter



## slavetoabunny (Feb 9, 2008)

I thought it was about time to start a 2008 blog for Sparky and Scooter. Here are a few pics to start it off:

My pretty Scooter:






We're out of here:





How about a little kiss:





Thank you daddy:





Let me think about it a bit:





Yummy kale:










Regal Sparky:





That orthodontic work really payed off:





Life is so tough:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 9, 2008)

Patti, I love your Babies. The are so cute. 

Great lookingrug too, it would look great in my bedroom it's blue & yellow.

Susan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 10, 2008)

I guess I must be in a picture taking mood this weekend. Here are more Sparky and Scooter:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks like Scooter likes to groom Sparky?

They are so pretty! I love the "peeking out the box" Scooter does LOL!


----------



## cheryl (Feb 10, 2008)

They are both absolutely precious..i love the pictures of them hanging out together in their box....bunny love:inlove:

Cheryl


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 10, 2008)

Haha...yeah, Scooter is the grooming girl. She should have a career as a beautician.
*
Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Looks like Scooter likes to groom Sparky?
> 
> They are so pretty! I love the "peeking out the box" Scooter does LOL!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 10, 2008)

Awww, Sparky and Scooter are soo cute! I've always wanted to see a mini-rex in real life, their fur just looks soooo soft.

Love the blog so far!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 11, 2008)

I just love these guys!:inlove: I want my next bun to be a rex like either of them. May I ask how you got them? When I search Petfinder, I don't see Castor or Opals very often at all:grumpy:.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 11, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> I just love these guys!:inlove: I want my next bun to be a rex like either of them. May I ask how you got them? When I search Petfinder, I don't see Castor or Opals very often at all:grumpy:.




Both of my girls came from 4-H gals. Want a castor? I have met both of these beauties, Patty and Annie:

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=5625837

They have a wonderful foster home with the Zimmermans, but giving then a forever home would open up a (huge) pen for another foster. These buns are soooo awesome....I (almost) risked a divorce to bring them home. Annie and Patty are seniors, but need a loving home!! Annie and Patty have been at the Zimms for at least the last 3 years that I know of.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh, thanks so much for giving me that link! They're so cute. Unfortunately, I am looking for a much younger bun. About a year or two old at the most. Due to recently losing Ang, I want a bun I can spend a long time with.

What colors are Sparky and Scooter? I was thinking Castor and Opal, but I'm not so sure. Sparky might be red?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 11, 2008)

Scooter is castor and Sparky is a red-headed gal.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 11, 2008)

You know, when we got Bo, I didn't want a brown bunny cause I thought they were boring LOL! 

I LOVE my castor boy! I think they are one of the most beautiful rabbits! but then again aren't all mini-rex and rex gorgeous? :biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Feb 11, 2008)

Aww I love the new pictures, Patti! Ive always wanted a minirex with a white belly-they are just so adorable!

Sparky and Scooter remind me so much of Millie and Ruby (RIP )- so beautiful and velvet like 

Haley


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 11, 2008)

I love how soft their fur looks in your photos....just amazing. I almost feel like I can reach out and touch it...

They're beautiful bunnies and it is obvous that they are greatly loved...

Peg


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 20, 2008)

i didn't realize both your girls were rexies:biggrin2:. they look so soft:inlove:


----------



## Haley (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for bumping this- we need more pics, Patti!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 21, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Thanks for bumping this- we need more pics, Patti!


:yeahthat:

Definately!! It's a crime to deprive us of pics for so long!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 21, 2008)

LOL, I can taked a hint. I'll work on posting some pictures later on. I have to leave on a 140 mile (round trip) transport shortly.


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 22, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *Haley wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thanks for bumping this- we need more pics, Patti!
> ...


i almost didn't:whistling


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 26, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> LOL, I can taked a hint. I'll work on posting some pictures later on. I have to leave on a 140 mile (round trip) transport shortly.



i think something got lost in the translation here. 

please please please give us a few picys of everyone:balloons::cry4:


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Aug 7, 2009)

Patti! I need to see new pics of my soft girls!


----------

